# 6 month old with HD, can't afford surgery... In michigan.



## Cinnacake (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know what to do. I just got his x-rays done today and they are pretty bad. My vet says surgery is only needed on his left because of how he was born. The bone isn't being cupped like the other, the bone isn't shaped like a "c", so it can't cradle the hip bone as it should. Instead, it is now almost dislocated due to a play accident he had a couple days ago. His right hip however, should be fine with medication. The surgery is $1600 per hip. I can't afford that and he doesn't see an alternative other than surgery. Like I said, his right is fine with just vitamins and medications but his left is absolutely terrible. He has been limping since his accident despite the pain/joint meds we just got him on and the orthopedic bed I bought him. Unfortunately I don't have pictures of the X-rays to post yet. Is there anyone who knows of any ways I could pay for this? I can't really take out a loan and I was turned down when I applied for carecredit.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sorry your going thru this

Can you apply for a small loan? Ask the vet if he would take payments?? apply for a credit card??

I was going to suggest care credit, but I see you already tried that route.

Hope you can figure something out.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

call up to MI state, to the veterinary school, explain them your situation, they may be able to help you, your pup would be operated on by a student, but the professor would be there overseeing everything,


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Or try Purdue, I know it is further to drive, but I've heard GREAT things about their vet school. Check out your options.
I know of a friend that had to have both hips done(FHO's) on her boy and she lucked out with a vet that did it inexpensively compared to others. I hope your pup isn't in too much pain. 
My vet misdiagnosed Onyx when she was 6 months(very bad positioning!) and suggested that she had severe HD. She really had a bout of Panosteitis.

After I got the x-rays and posted them here, I found out the vet was _so_ wrong and it made me wonder how many other dogs he misdiagnosed in his 40 yr career.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Or try Purdue, I know it is further to drive, but I've heard GREAT things about their vet school. Check out your options.
> I know of a friend that had to have both hips done(FHO's) on her boy and she lucked out with a vet that did it inexpensively compared to others. I hope your pup isn't in too much pain.
> My vet misdiagnosed Onyx when she was 6 months(very bad positioning!) and suggested that she had severe HD. She really had a bout of Panosteitis.
> 
> After I got the x-rays and posted them here, I found out the vet was _so_ wrong and it made me wonder how many other dogs he misdiagnosed in his 40 yr career.


That's crazy! Did you take new results back to the vet and show him he was wrong? What did he say?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your pup. Here is a little info to read. I hope you are able to find something.
Having Trouble Affording Veterinary Care? : The Humane Society of the United States

http://www.thepetfund.com/links.htm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

DaniFani said:


> That's crazy! Did you take new results back to the vet and show him he was wrong? What did he say?


His staff was very protective of him, and wouldn't involve themselves when I suggested he was wrong. He owned the practice, his daughter was one of the other vets. Very sad, considering this place is very, very busy and the head vet can't even diagnose Pano(which we all know is prevalent in the breed). His license should have been reviewed!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

does the dog have some sort of breeder's guarantee , that could offset your expenses?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

when Max was 4 months, he was walking in front of me, I put my hands on his hips, and i could feel the bones grinding and popping, freaked me out, I took him to the vet`s, she did that stretching and twisting thing they do, and said yes, he had pain, said she could xray, but warned my that she has seen xrays of hips so bad, that you would think the dog couldn't walk, but they go on to live a normal life, with supplements and most important exercise, walking is the best, keeping the muscle built up in the rear legs, the more muscle there, the less stress on the joint, something to consider, I do the operation as a last resort


----------



## Cinnacake (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for the ideas! Poor guy has barely left his bed. I can't help but think this may have been partially my fault knowing I saw the signs when he was younger and didn't take him in then. I suppose I figured(hoped) it was just his way of growing or something.

I never even thought of calling schools! Seeing that I am doing my pre-classes to get into the vet program myself I am definitely going to look into this. Knowing that within the next couple years that student could be me, grateful someone would trust me with their pet...

I'll keep you guys updated, I did apply for a grant so far. I only got the results this morning, so. I sincerely appreciate all the concern, it means a lot. I'm hoping between small amount donations from family and friends who are dying to help and maybe a small loan I can do this ASAP.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Can you take photo's of the x-rays and post them here? I'd like to see them. 
Sorry you are going thru this, and really, really hoping it is just like my scenario and it's only a bad positioning/misdiagnosis with Pano causing the discomfort.
You did pay for the x-rays' so you should be able to go into your vet and place them on their lightbox to take photo's of them(or take them with you!!)....any teaching hospital would probably like to see the films or digitals when you ask for consult. Best to have whatever you can available asap.


----------



## Cinnacake (Jul 20, 2013)

I got a copy of his xrays emailed to me this morning. It does look like bad positioning but I'm not an expert. Hopefully this looks like something someone here can relate to.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry, it may be bad positioning, but bad positioning or not, those hips are really horrific(( They aren't even close to being in the socket

Have you contacted your breeder?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So sorry, they are really bad. Not fair at all.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm sorry, those hips are horrible. Some of the worst I have seen. I think surgery will be needed in both hips if this pup is going to have any long term quality of life.

I agree with checking with the vet schools in the area: MI State, Purdue, Illinois to see if you may be able to get it done at a discount to be used for teaching. Ask if they will allow payment plans. You may try reapplying for Care Credit, or Citi Health (a similar line of credit for medical bills) with a co-signer to see if you can get approved that way. If you have a health warranty from the breeder, that may help offset some of the expenses as well.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The positioning isn't good, but it doesn't matter. The poor boy doesn't have any hip sockets for the ball of the joint to be seated in 

Obviously, this is not your fault. I am very very sorry.

I agree with the other suggestions given. Poor dude


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I join those who say that these are the worst hips ever seen . Your breeder definitely needs to be informed ---- expect more hip problems in the litter -- major decisions need to be made about the sire and dam ---- and I hope that you have a guarantee that the breeder needs to make good on. This is not your fault . No way , no how. Do what is best for the poor dog .


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know if it is the positioning, or because I'm not an expert on reading X-rays, or because the x-ray-s are that of a six month old - but doesn't the pelvic bone look unusually small? Seems like it is out of proportion with the size of the leg bones and the spine. 

Does anyone else see it that way? Is the pelvic bone under-developed?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lucia, no expert here either, but yes the pelvic bone looks very strange to me, maybe it's because there are no 'sockets'? just looks small/out of whack to me..but again, could be positioning..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

carmspack said:


> does the dog have some sort of breeder's guarantee , that could offset your expenses?


That will be a huge help! Go look at the breeder agreement you signed when you purchased your puppy, then call up your breeder with the bad news.

They need to contact the other owners of the litter PLUS I'm thinking a repeat breeding would be a bad idea...


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Cinnacake said:


> I got a copy of his xrays emailed to me this morning. It does look like bad positioning but I'm not an expert. Hopefully this looks like something someone here can relate to.


My heart breaks for you.. I am in the same boat as everyone else, worst I've ever seen. (I have seen a lot...)

Straight back to the breeder, read the contract, ask about guarantees. Honestly.. surgery seems to be the key to this dog having a comfortable life.


----------



## Cinnacake (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for your input everyone.
He is not a papered GSD, though upon seeing both of his parents it's obvious he is purebred regardless. Anyone will take one look at him and know he is. The litter was an accident, he was not bought from a breeder. Yes, I sort of regret this now- not that I could ask for a better pup, but only for the fact that I don't have a breeders contract or anything.
I am calling MI State University tomorrow afternoon to check their prices, and I found a vet willing to do payment plans that a friend of mine recommended. Hopefully I can get him in within this next week, I can't stand to see him in such pain anymore.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Cinnacake said:


> Thank you so much for your input everyone.
> He is not a papered GSD, though upon seeing both of his parents it's obvious he is purebred regardless. Anyone will take one look at him and know he is. The litter was an accident, he was not bought from a breeder. Yes, I sort of regret this now- not that I could ask for a better pup, but only for the fact that I don't have a breeders contract or anything.
> I am calling MI State University tomorrow afternoon to check their prices, and I found a vet willing to do payment plans that a friend of mine recommended. Hopefully I can get him in within this next week, I can't stand to see him in such pain anymore.


My heart just breaks for you! Wishing you the best of luck, please keep us posted!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not a vet, not an expert.... but get a second opinion and a third. At 6 months we were told our girl Nakita had the worst hips they had ever seen and that she would need surgery on both hips. She lived to 13. She never had surgery on the one side and never had any trouble with it. The side that gave her the trouble was the one we did surgery on. I later learned that it is a good idea to wait until the dog is full grown before making any decisions. I wish we had waited!


----------



## Cinnacake (Jul 20, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> I'm not a vet, not an expert.... but get a second opinion and a third. At 6 months we were told our girl Nakita had the worst hips they had ever seen and that she would need surgery on both hips. She lived to 13. She never had surgery on the one side and never had any trouble with it. The side that gave her the trouble was the one we did surgery on. I later learned that it is a good idea to wait until the dog is full grown before making any decisions. I wish we had waited!


I suspected HD since he was around 4 months, but shrugged it off as growing up. Now he's more than capable of jumping onto my bed or running around but he still won't jump and he 'bunny-hops' with his hind legs when he does run.
I hadn't taken him into the vet for those months because I was indeed hoping he would grow out of it. Now he has been limping for five days and I don't see that improving- this only after a minor fall, one which he has suffered countless times being knocked over in play and such and been fine. This one was no different but it's done something to cause him more pain. They say it's not dislocated but it's just HD causing the lameness and pain, as well as lack of mobility. With how long it takes him to stand up, you'd think this boy was 10 years old.
I wish you were right and this was a case I could wait on, I was trying to do so because of the growing factor. I knew it could have been growing pains and all that but... ): I'm thinking I don't have a choice.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you are right. And I do not like to rush into surgery. But those hips are really not doing any sort of job. And a youngster like that shouldn't be getting up like an old man. I hope you can find a place that will do it reasonably, or work with you on the payments.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

those xrays aren't lying...the hips are bad. Sooner the better to get them taken care of. Look up some supplements to provide immune support. He'll need it when he is on antibiotics and recovers from the first surgery. Wonder if the littermates are ok or do they have the same fate?


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Could someone post an x-ray of what good hips should look like? It would be nice to have a reference point for those of us not used to looking at x-rays.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

shepherdmom those hips are really and truly bad . I believe there are other things going on . To my eye the bone looks very fine - lacking bone density , which is expected when the dog has not had a lot of stresses - weight bearing . The pelvis looks small . Here is an OFA site which shows you x rays of excellent , good, fair, .......then mild , moderate, severe. Cinnacakes poor dog goes far beyond the severe grade. http://www.offa.org/hd_grades.html 
A vet should be able to give you good advice.

I wouldn't wait expecting things to improve.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

so sorry...and yes, those are among the worst hips I have ever seen! As the dog is symptomatic, painful and limping, he does not sound like one of those who will manage to live a normal life with no intervention.

Poor guy....hope you can get some resolution and help with the surgery.

Lee


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Those x-rays broke my heart.... poor pup.  Those are definitely some of the worst I've seen, and even worse than my Zira's hips. I agree with the others, I don't think this pup will be able to just push through and live a normal life without intervention of surgery and management. 

Wishing you both the best. I'm so very sorry you have to go through this, especially at such a young age.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

any update? so sorry for your pup! a payment plan from the vet sounds excellent! Please tell me you're going ahead with the surgery. good luck!


----------



## Wulfftruble (Oct 31, 2013)

what surgery are they wanting to do?

the one where they cut the top of the femur off and wrap in in muscle? or hip replacement, or the new thing they say they can do which is scraping out the nerves in the hip area.?


----------



## Saxony (Mar 29, 2013)

To have that degree of debilitation (the effort expended just to stand!) at such a young age---in my world, that is not a good life. Surgery is the best bet and I hope you can find a way to make that happen. So sorry - strength and courage to you. So sad for you and your pup. Tough tough tough decisions ahead. Think about getting a low-interest loan--maybe time for a garage sale? Where there is a will, there is always a way.


----------

